# LED lighting



## groworganic (Nov 4, 2007)

I was flipping through the new issue of High Times and I found an ad for a light called "The LED UFO".  I have been in the market for a new flowering light, and I want to find something that will produce more than CFLs, but want to avoid buying a HPS.  The ad says that this thing only uses 90 watts, and is equivalent to a 600w. Has anyone used or at least heard anything about these LED lights?


----------



## AlienBait (Nov 4, 2007)

We had a brief discussion about that light in this thread:

http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=17896


----------

